# Any PNP chances for Telecom Engineers



## Abdul-341 (May 2, 2017)

Hello,

I am electronics engineer with 4 years exp in telecommunications.
As per express entry calculator I have 429 points which are not enough.
Is there any province which is giving provincial nomination to telecom engineers ?
Your suggestion is highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I would suggest the answer is NO. Telecom Engineers are not in short supply in Canada.


----------

